# Martina’s ABE Wine



## MedPretzel (Mar 9, 2005)

ABE = Anise, Banana, Elderberry


Makes 1 gallon


2 lbs very ripe bananas
1/2 cup dried elderberries
1 tsp curshed anise (powdery)
7 quarts water
10 cups sugar
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
1 tsp nutrient
1 tsp acid blend


1 packet of Montrachet yeast


Cut bananas in slices and put in straining bag. Add the 1/2 cup elderberries and anise to that too. In the meantime, boil the water and dissolve the sugar in it. (I used more water because I read that there is a lot of sediment from bananas.)


Let cool, add the remaining ingredients.


My initial SG was 1.110





Excellet wine even after 6 months of bulk aging. *Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## masta (Mar 9, 2005)

What about some yeast ?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 9, 2005)

Whoops! I added Montrachet yeast to it all! 





I will edit it as well.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

Sounds good, and should be quite tannic with that much dried elderberries. I usually think 4oz. is too much per gallon, but I am not big on tannin. Did you leave the peels on the bananas or peel them first?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 9, 2005)

I left the peels on. It looked pretty icky when it was all in the straining bag, but it turned out great. 





I think you might even like it.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 10, 2005)

I don't know, not sure what anise is.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 10, 2005)

If you hate black licorice, then you've barely tasted what anise is like. Anise is a main ingredient in black licorice. 





I hate black licorice, but this wine just has a hint of it, that it actually gives the wine an interesting flavor.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 11, 2005)

Yuck. Licorice is yucky. Surely it won't taste like that.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 11, 2005)

No!!!! The wine tastes nothing like licorice!!!





There is a hint of something but you'd never guess it that it's anise. It gives it (in my limited wine-vocab) complexity.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

Complexity is good. I wish all my wines were complex.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

I am certain they are, Glenvall. You use oak in yours. I'm still struggling with that one. And pH and sulfite.. ugh. I thought i had left chemistry behind me a long time ago. 





It always comes back to haunt me.








Just like math.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

Nothing melds well without a certain amount of chemistry involved.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

How true that statement is!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Well how does this ABE wine taste, anyway?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 16, 2005)

I don't know how to describe it, except that it's good.









Sorry, I'm not good with tasting .


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Is it more like the A, the B, or the E?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Definitely the B &amp; the E are tastable. There is a teensy hint of the A.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Yum. Sounds delicious. I love bananas and I love Elderberry wine.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

You might just be getting some perfume samples in the mail, Glenvall, if you keep up all your compliments.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

I bet that is sure enough some good wine for sure, Martina. It sure is a pretty color. I think you did a mighty fine job with it.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

Hahhahaha!





I see where you're goin' with this.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

What? I can't behold your ABE wine without inciting suspicion?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

You *might* get some ABE if you would simply ASK.






Only 5 bottles left, so....................


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

It wouldn't be fair of me to takeit, being how skeered I am to reciprocate, using the only ship method available at this time, but thanks, friend.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Nah, you'll be getting 2 bottles (although somewhat young), uh, I mean perfume,in the UPS soon.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok! Surely that will help make me brave.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes, I think it will.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

Ok. Gotcha. I can take a hint. Sometimes.


----------

